# Npp+test cyp+anavar+arimidex



## tank13 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello all

I am about to start my first cycle after so long and i wanted to get some input

I am 6'1"
195lbs
10% bf

I got all the gear about 4 months ago from a good source! But i wanted to drop some weighr and body fat. 
I was 238lbs and about 25%bf. Hard work + clean dieting got me to 195lbs and 10%bf

Goals are to gain some pure muscle and rip. I am keeping intensive work outs and a clean diet.

No one around me is on the gears so.e my only source of information is this forum. I am a bit paranoid on regards the Npp killing my libido. Is rhis most likely to happen with the npp? 

I will be running this cycle for 10 weeks

Npp 1.6 / test cyp 1ml mon
Npp 1.6 only wed
Npp 1.6 / test cyp 1ml fri

Arimidex 5mg eod
Anavar 75mg ed

Help?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tank13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Bump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tank13 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgt149 (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree with tank.. bump


----------



## GearHead40 (Mar 14, 2015)

Npp does not fuck with libido.  I've never had issues or read anywhere that Npp does this like Deca.  I'm pretty sure you meant .5mg adex ED not 5mg.  Other than that how many calories are you looking at eating?  Carb cycling?  Cheat day?


----------

